# Looking at moving to Dubai with young family



## Fearns (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking at moving there soon, just waiting on the offer but first I would like to know how much it costs for schooling. My children will be 4 and 5 years old. My wife is looking for a job there also, she is a team leader for a big insurance company dealing in the health and life side if anyone can help also. Are there pre-schools etc or daycares for the young ones, if so what are their costs?

Thanks Trent


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Schooling is very expensive (housing and schooling are the 2 big ones here)

I always suggest a min of 40,000 dhs per child.
For the ages of yours possibly 30,000 dhs each, but that doesnt include uniforms (or bus transport if needed)

Nurseries are also expensive, and I would think you would need to allow 10 -14,000 dhs each.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry, Elphaba may be able to help with question in regards to insurance. 
Elphaba may be logged on a little later on..


----------



## Fearns (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for that. What age do they start school there also?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It depends on what curriculum you choose to go with. (eg : US or British)

This may not be exact, but will give you an idea though

0-4 UK- Preschool
4-5 UK- Reception
5-6 UK- KS1
6-7 UK- KS1
7-8 UK- KS2 etc


4-5 US-PreK
5-6 US Kindergarton
6-7 US grade 1

Where are you coming from?


----------



## Fearns (Jun 23, 2008)

New Zealand


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not sure how NZ system works, but Im from OZ, and the US system is closest to OZ age wise (for most states of OZ)

We had 4-5 Preschool
4-5 Prep/Kindergarton
5-6 grade 1

Most of British schools take them from 3.
Some nurserys do Reception and KS1 also


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are several international insurance companies with offices in Dubai and your wife may wish to contact them regarding positions. Probably best to sort out childcare first, so let me know when she is ready and I can let you have some info.


-


----------



## Fearns (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, will let you know after my interview in Dubai.


----------



## Abudhabi_wilkinsons (Feb 28, 2010)

FEARNS..........
Hi I'm writing this message for the user FEARNS only. 
Hi there please could you give us a helping hand. We are wanting to move across to Dubai. Preferably Abu Dahbi really. I'm a joiner by trade but do curtain walling as well. But besides that your post was back in 2008. And I was wondering how you are getting on there. Is your life better over there then in the uk (sorry are you from the uk) What are the wages like across there. And if you have any clue about the trade that I'm in and where the best place would be and the wages. We are completely new to the moving country thing. And really don't know anything about the sort of life it would be out there. We just want to have a better life for my family and the little one. She's 2. Is there such thing as home learning across there. And do you know anything about the blood tests. What are they for. Any info on the country and the jobs sector would be fantastic if you could help us out in any way at all. We would both appreciate anything you have to say. Goods and bads.....
with kind regards 
THE WILKINSON


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

From FEARNS' public profile I can see that they have not logged in since September, so this thread is dead and out of date. This applies to the person who has posted on the thread about contraception from Oct 2008 particularly.

There is no point in responding to threads that have been dormant for months as chances ar the relevant posters are no longer on this board. (You can chexck profiles for last posting date.) People tend to come on, get the advice they need and then leave, sadly. It would be nice to know if things worked out for them.

The old threads are good for handy information, bu best to start a new one if it is more than a couple of months old.

Thank you

-


----------

